# إعشق درسك



## عبد الله التونسي (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
هنالك تكتيك للتمكن من أيّة مادة في الجامعة أو في الثانوية.
إن أردت النبوغ في مادة ما, خذ أقرب الدروس فيها إلى قلبك, وآعشقه.
مثال: في مادة الرياضيات, لنفترض أنّك تحبّ درس الطوبولوجيا. إعشق هذا الدرس, تخيل أبعاده, إفرض على نفسك و على العالم أنّه لا يجب أن يكون هناك أحد أقدر منك فيه. كن أنت المرجع فيه, إشرحه لزملاءك الذين لم يفهموه (هذه طريقة فعالة جدا), إقرأ مقالات و كتب عنه, إحضر محاضرات, إشترك في المنتديات التي تتناوله, كوّن لك حسّا نقديا و ثقافة ذاتية فيه... لماذا؟
الجواب: لا يوجد درس منعزل. إن أحببت الطبولوجيا (مثلا, و أيّ مثال آخر يصلح) ستجرّ جرّا, و دون أن تدري, إلى التمكّن من نظرية القياسات Théorie des mesures و نظرية المجموعات (theory of sets in english) théorie des ensemblesو المعادلات التفاضلية و الهندسة التفاضلية عموما و الجبر... ستجرّ جرّا, و دون أن تدري و بمتعة, إلى النبوغ في كلّ أقسام الرياضيات. ستكون الطبولوجيا هيّ المصباح المضيء لبقيّة الأقسام.
كما قلت في مقالة سابقة, عن علم الفلك. أنت تعشق هذا العلم, أنت بالضرورة ستتمكن من الرياضيات و الفيزياء و الكيمياء و الجيولوجيا ....

بارك الله فيكم
عبد الله التونسي
​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بداية السنة الدراسية الجديدة
أعيد تقديم الموضوع


----------



## عبد العزيز الصادق (24 سبتمبر 2010)

طريقة جميلة و أرجو من الله أن نقوم بها ونستمر عليها
​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي عبد العزيز الصادق على المرور الطيّب


----------

